# abanndoned kitten



## jacob2357 (Jul 19, 2007)

at my moms work they found a small kitten that is grey with blue eyes and we think it is 3 to 4 weeks old .and when we brought our other cats home my oldest cat jasmine hated them but luckily she doesnt mind this 1.and it thinks im its mommy.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww.... I hope you are able to keep it.  

Is the kitten able to suck/eat any food on it's own yet?? Make sure you water down any wet kitten food you give it until she or he learns to eat properly.... you should really take her or him to a vets and get it checked out...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so happy you have taken it in. I hope it does really well, and can stay with you and your family!


----------



## jacob2357 (Jul 19, 2007)

it is starting to take soft cat food more than its bottle and it is doing very well.  





here is the worst part my moms boyfriend found it and took it to his house and his 4 year old wants to keep it and my mom said probably but i dont want him to hav it because he might take it to his moms and we wont see it again and me and the cat hav a really close bond.not to mension he gets ruff with it so i just take it from him. :lol: 


but we all might move in together soon (hopefully)


----------

